
Show HN: Parse recipe ingredients using JavaScript - zongitsrinzler
https://github.com/herkyl/ingredients-parser
======
fiatjaf
Does it work in the wild? Like parsing from recipe blogs and so on?

~~~
zongitsrinzler
If you parse the ingredients part out of a recipe yourself and feed it as
lines, that would work :)

